
Amazon projected to pay 0 federal income tax, second year in a row - 75dvtwin
https://theweek.com/speedreads/823590/amazon-pay-0-federal-income-taxes-second-year-row
======
cartercole
rather than making them pay income tax why don't we make it so nobody pays
income tax?

~~~
rinchik
:thinking_face:

Very controversial libertarian thought, but not necessarily a dystopian one.
Are you talking about income tax in general or just federal one? (Not sure we
can do much with federal one)

But we def can do something with local taxes. Shifting some of the
"governmental" responsibilities and distributions (police, fire dept, DMV
offices, schools, etc etc) to a more efficient private entities (entities that
can be laid off when not performing) might give local communities a huge
boost. This might trigger a great backlash from UBI proponents though, since
most of the government jobs are basically some versions if the UBI (you get
you paycheck only for showing up kind of thing).

------
crb002
Bezos has almost always ran Amazon as a virtual nonprofit making expenses
balance earnings.

~~~
tracker1
IMHO, companies should operate in one of two modes... either paying
shareholders any profit (zeroing out) or growing/expanding (zeroing out) and
wouldn't pay taxes in either mode. I'm fine with either.

------
Twirrim
see prior discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19155655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19155655)

